# Interview Questions



## gfrancis (Jul 19, 2012)

What questions does the interviewer usually ask for a Interventional Radiology/Catheter Coder position?


----------



## roeslerje (Jul 20, 2012)

This isn't specialty-specific, but be prepared to tell them where you want to be in five years.  Everyone asks that now.  And hiring managers on this forum have made it clear that "I want to be coding" is not an adequate response.


----------



## gfrancis (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

